# [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

*[MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Auffassungen, ob neue Lüfter eine Einlaufphase brauchen:



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und bündig,
> Nein!
> 
> Kunststofflüfter für den PC-Bereich sind ziemlich simple Teile, auch  wenn die Hersteller versuchen einem irgendwelchen Hightech vorzugaukeln,   da ist eigentlich nix weiter zu beachten ... einbaun, anschliessen und  laufen lassen.


 


Uter schrieb:


> Das Einlaufen dient dazu, dass sich das  Schmiermittel im Lager gleichmäßig verteilt. Am besten macht man es im  senkrechten Betrieb mit 12V. Ich persönlich kenne aber niemand, der es  schon mal bewusst gemacht hat (wenn man den Lüfter senkrecht montiert  ist es eh unnötig).



Hab ich mich zu einem kleinen Selbsttest mit meinen neuen Lüftern (4x NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro PK-2) hinreißen lassen (Zur Rechtfertigung: Mein neues Gehäuse kam verspätet, ich hatte also zuviel Zeit - Ich bedanke mich somit bei Alternate für das Ermöglichen dieses weltbewegenden Hardware-Tests)

Der hochwissenschaftliche, alle Normen erfüllende Versuchsaufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verwendete Messinstrumente: Ohr, Verstand, Gehirn

Die Lüfter laufen auf voller Pulle an einer Zalman Lüftersteuerung.

Das Ergebnis:
Ersten 10 min: Manchmal für 1-2 Sekunden ganz leichtes Lagerschleifen hörbar...das sofort wieder weg ist

Nach 40 min: Kein Lagerschleifen mehr hörbar, gehe ich per  Lüftersteuerung auf 5 V ist bei allen 4 Lüftern ein geringes  Lagerschleifen hörbar (ich bin mit dem Ohr 2 cm vom Lüfter weg )                         

Nach 6 Stunden: Das Schleifen der Lüfter bei 5 V wird weniger, auch habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, dass die Lüfter laufruhiger werden.

Nach 16 Stunden: Auf voller Pulle laufen die Dinger insgesamt viel leiser als zu Beginn...einfach unglaublich...wenn ich sie auf 5 V drossel ist auch kein  Lagerschleifen etc. mehr hörbar. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die  Dinger noch laufruhiger geworden sind und schneller der Speedveränderung  der Lüftersteuerung folgen.


Nach 24 Stunden: Es ist vollbracht, die 24 Stunden sind absolviert. Kommen wir nun zum Endergebnis:

Senkrecht, 100 % Speed: Sehr leise, keiner der Lüfter hat Lagerschleifen, Rattert, surren beinahe unhörbar vor sich hin (2-3 cm vom Ohr entfernt)
Senkrecht, 5 V Speed: Die Lüfter sind extrem leise, kein Lagerschleifen, oder irgend ein Rattern erkennbar.

Waagerecht, 100 % Speed: Selbst beim Kippen von senkrecht auf  waagerecht kein Lagerschleifen oder rattern, laut meinem Ohr genauso  leise wie im Waagerechten-Modus
Waagerecht, 5 v Speed:Auch kein Geräusch hörbar, laut meinem Ohr genauso leise wie im Waagerechten-Modus

Fazit:Nach 24 Stunden Einlaufphase drehen die Luft-Schubsen nun aus und  haben (wenn wir dem Hersteller vertrauen) in dieser Zeit 8.947.200 Liter  Luft umgewälzt. Würde ich für neue Lüfter eine Einlaufphase empfehlen ?  So eindeutig kann ich das nicht beantworten und möchte daher auf  folgende 4 Pro-Contra-Punkte ansprechen.

1. Beeindruckt hat mich, wieviel sich innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden  getan hat. Leichtes Lagerschleifen ist verschwunden, die Lüfter drehen  insgesamt leiser, Positionswechsel können sie nicht schocken, auch bin  ich mir trotz lediglich primitiver Messinstrumente (Erinnerung &  Ohr) sicher, dass die Lüfter nun Geschwindigkeitswechsel schneller und  in den Beschleunigungsphasen deutlich leiser durchführen. Besonders die  Lautstärke bei gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit, wo sich kleinste  Lagerwiederstände deutlicher bemerkbar machen, ist nun traumhaft !

2. Je teurer die Luft-Schubsen werden, desto eher würde ich sagen, dass  sich ein derartiger Aufwand lohnt. Ob es sich lohnt günstige Lüfter, die  schon im Gehäuse verbaut waren etc., auszubauen und so einlaufen lassen  muss jeder für sich beantworten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es  viel bringt, jedoch bin ich über Berichte jederzeit dankbar und werde  diese ins Fazit aufnehmen !

3. Besonders für Lüfter, die im Gehäuse waagerecht montiert werden  sollen würde ich ein 24-Stunden-Einlaufen im Senkrechten Betrieb  empfehlen, damit sich die Schmiermittel im Lager optimal verteilen  können. Lüfter die sowieso senkrecht verbaut werden können sich auch im  Gehäuse einlaufen.

4. In den ersten 24-Stunden hat sich der Gesamteindruck der Lüfter so  signifikant verbessert, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass die Lüfter sich in  den nächsten Wochen noch weiter verbessern werden. Dies gilt besonders  für die waagerecht montierten Lüfter, die sich bis jetzt lediglich in  senkrechter Richtung eingelaufen haben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Interessant wär gewesen wenn du die Lüfter alle mit verschiedenen Einstellungen laufen hättest lassen.
Eventuell wäre das selbe Ergebnis heraus gekommen. Was das Einlaufen auf voller Leistung wieder uninteressant macht.


----------



## thescythe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto von Deinen Ohr machen, möchte mal sehen ob es Rot ist bei ca.2cm Abstand ^^

p:S. Der Laminatfußboden als Resonanz-Körper ist nicht ideal


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Interessant wär gewesen wenn du die Lüfter alle mit verschiedenen Einstellungen laufen hättest lassen.
> Eventuell wäre das selbe Ergebnis heraus gekommen. Was das Einlaufen auf voller Leistung wieder uninteressant macht.


 
Das ist mir bewusst. Auch hätte ich einen Lüfter noch liegend einlaufen lassen können. Jedoch wollte ich eigentlich nur einmal präsentieren, was in den ersten 24 Stunden passiert.
Ich vermute mal das Einlaufen bei niedrigeren U/min würde die Einlaufpahse deutlich verlängern, aber das Gleiche Ergebnis zu Tage fördern. Warten wir die 24 Stunden ab (14 Uhr ist es soweit) dann schreib ich das Fazit und Endergebnis


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



thescythe schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto von Deinen Ohr machen, möchte mal sehen ob es Rot ist bei ca.2cm Abstand ^^
> 
> p:S. Der Laminatfußboden als Resonanz-Körper ist nicht ideal


 
 Immer diese Ohr-Fetischisten 

Nein, das Ohr hats gut überlebt...einmal hab ich gedacht ich hätte starkes Lager-rattern, aber da berührten meine Haare die Lüfterblätter 

Der Laminatboden wird bald gegen ein Gehäuse ausgetauscht...wann das soweit ist weiß nur die Logistik von Alternate


----------



## needit (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

erstaunlich


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Einlaufen bei niedrigeren U/min würde die Einlaufpahse deutlich verlängern, aber das Gleiche Ergebnis zu Tage fördern. Warten wir die 24 Stunden ab (14 Uhr ist es soweit) dann schreib ich das Fazit und Endergebnis


Mit dem Vergleichstest müsstest nicht mehr vermuten, sondern würdest die Fakten kennen. 
Trotzdem Danke für deinen bisherigen Test.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Mit dem Vergleichstest müsstest nicht mehr vermuten, sondern würdest die Fakten kennen.



Jepp, dass stimmt natürlich. Da ich aber die Lüfter nicht gesponsort bekommen habe wollte ich, dass Sie sich alle gleichmäßig einlaufen. Und da fast unumstritten die Meinung vertreten wird, dass sich die Lager am Besten in Senkrechter Lage und auf voller Pulle einlaufen, hab ich das befolgt.

Mir ging es mehr darum ob man einen Effekt erzielt, oder ob sich nix tut.
Das Einlaufen ist zudem nur wirklich interessant für Lüfter, die später waagerecht eingebaut werden sollen.
Die anderen könnten sich ja auch perfekt im Gehäuse einlaufen


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Interessant wär es auch noch zu wissen, ob es bei einfacheren Lüftern einen ähnlichen Effekt gibt. Bekommst du noch andere Lüfter, die du vergleichen kannst wenn dein Gehäuse/Kühler ankommt?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Das Endergebnis steht fest und kann nachgelesen werden.

Über Berichte mit günstigen Lüftern wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## noke (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

ok aber was bringt es die lüfter "einlaufen zu lassen" wenn sie sich im pc doch sowieso "einlaufen" ?


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Wenn man sie im PC waagrecht einbaut, dann laufen sie sich u.U. eben nicht ein.


----------



## Plonk (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Genau das wurde eben nicht bewiesen....

Zudem finde ich die Lüfterwahl ungünstig, da Noiseblocker (soweit mir bekannt) der einzige Hersteller ist, der eine Einlaufzeit der Lüfter vorgibt.

Gut wäre also gewesen:
2 Noiseblocker waagerecht
2 Noiseblocker senkrecht

2 "Andere Lüfter" waagerecht
2 "andere Lüfter" senkrecht

Erst dann kann man was dazu sagen, ob es etwas generelles ist oder nur auf Noiseblocker bezogen. Und ob es überhaupt Sinn macht oder das Einlaufen im Gehäuse genau so funktioniert. Theoretisch müsste man sogar 2 nach oben und 2 nach unten pusten lassen... Ob das Einlaufen erfolg gebracht hat sollte man auch an der Drehzahl erkennen, da die dann noch leicht steigen sollte (bessere Schmierung = weniger Widerstand = höhere Drehzahl).


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



Plonk schrieb:


> Genau das wurde eben nicht bewiesen....
> 
> Zudem finde ich die Lüfterwahl ungünstig, da Noiseblocker (soweit mir bekannt) der einzige Hersteller ist, der eine Einlaufzeit der Lüfter vorgibt.
> 
> ...



Jepp das ist natürlich alles richtig 
Schreibt Caseking und Co an, die sollen mir genügend Lüfter schicken und dann test ich das durch 
Da es meine eigenen neuen NB waren war mein erstes Ziel sie perfekt und gleichmäßig einlaufen zu lassen und nebenbei die Community noch daran teilhaben zu lassen. Mehr wollte ich in diesem Test nicht bezwecken, daher auch die Wortwahl Mini-User-Test. 

Für einen richtigen Test hätte ich 2 Senkrecht, 2 Waagerecht, 2 waagerecht aufn Kopf gebraucht und dann am Besten noch von 3-4 Herstellern. Dann aber auch nen Schallpegeldruckmessgerät, sowie ne ultragenaue Lüftersteuerung.
Dann hätten wir ne sichere Erkenntnis ... so ist es nur ein Mini-User-Test


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (15. März 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Fazit

So nach 8 Monaten finf nun ein waagerecht positionierter Lüfter an zu schleifen.... extrem wenig aber er schleift !

Der Lüfter wurde von NB anstandslos getauscht - Das nenn ich echten Service !

Vom Gefühl her wurden die Lüfter über die Monate sogar immer leiser


----------



## Darkknightrippper (15. März 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her wurden die Lüfter über die Monate sogar immer leiser


 Oder du hast dich einfach nur an die Geräusch-Kulisse gewöhnt. 


Kann es sein, dass das letzte Waagerecht eigentlich Senkrecht heißen soll ?


			
				Herr-Vorragend schrieb:
			
		

> Waagerecht, 100 % Speed: Selbst beim Kippen von senkrecht auf   waagerecht kein Lagerschleifen oder rattern, laut meinem Ohr genauso   leise wie im Waagerechten-Modus


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

ich hab am freitag neue lüfter bekommen und musste sie auch erstmal einlaufen lassen.

4x 140mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
1x 120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ein 140er und der 120er hatten gleich innerhalb der ersten stunde ein deutliches lagerschleifen und klackern.
das war so laut das man es im offenen tower aus 2m entfernung noch gehört hat.
hab alle lüfter ~24h senkrecht laufen lassen und dann nochmal 48h um 180° gedreht.
die lagergeräusche sind komplett verschwunden.


----------



## TheRealStone (24. April 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Eine Frage ich werde demnächst auch 4mal die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro Plps bekommen...
Anscheinend lohnt/ sollte man die ja wirklich einlaufen lassen! 
Wie wäre das denn am einfachsten weil Lüftersteuerung besitze ich leider nicht...
Kann ich die einfach an NT über 12V anhängen obwohl es PWM Lüfter sind?


----------



## Uter (24. April 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Klar, 12V bekommen sie ja auch mit PWM und kein PWM-Signal = Maximaldrehzahl.


----------



## TheRealStone (24. April 2012)

*AW: [MINI-USER-TEST] Neue Lüfter - Einlaufen / Einlaufphase - Mythos oder Wahrheit*

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort!
dann werde ich die einfach über das NT mit 12V einlaufen lassen...


----------

